# heated bathroom floor



## elementx440 (Feb 19, 2007)

I never really thought of doing it, but this link caught my eye

http://myprojects.warmlyyours.com



i laid out a design, its a really small bathroom, the heater itself would only be about 5x3 feet.  Do they sell this sorta stuff in local stores?  They want about $375 shipped for a whole system.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Elementx:
The small space could be heated by running PEX piping between the floor joists, using the hot water that is on the way to the bath and using a return line back to the cold side of the water heater. The return line can be introduced to the cold line with a simple tee arraingment.
You may want to install a by-pass line for summer use so it doesn't battle the air conditioning. Also, any part of the pipe that is not heating the floor should be covered with closed foam (Armaflex) insulation.
You should be able to make an elaborate systme like this for under $100.
Glenn


----------



## TileGuy (Feb 22, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> I never really thought of doing it, but this link caught my eye
> 
> http://myprojects.warmlyyours.com
> 
> ...




Im sorry, that link didnt work for me. 
Is your floor going to be tiled?


----------



## elementx440 (Feb 26, 2007)

yes, it will be tiled


----------



## TileGuy (Mar 4, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> yes, it will be tiled



No big deal then. Its as simple as thinsetting a "mat" to the floor and tiling over it then having someone wire it to a control. You can have a fitted mat made for your room or purchase one that fits like an area rug. Just make sure you follow all the install guidelines to keep the warranty alive.


----------



## latile (Mar 22, 2008)

You have to option, the spool or that mat

The math come in 1&#8217; 2&#8217; or 3, wide and will work best for square or triangle area, even L shape

The spool will be a good option for larger are ( as is cheaper), for complicate room shapes.

Check this link for all option Floor Heating option
Good luck


----------



## DiyDave (Mar 27, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hey Elementx:
> The small space could be heated by running PEX piping between the floor joists, using the hot water that is on the way to the bath and using a return line back to the cold side of the water heater. The return line can be introduced to the cold line with a simple tee arraingment.
> You may want to install a by-pass line for summer use so it doesn't battle the air conditioning. Also, any part of the pipe that is not heating the floor should be covered with closed foam (Armaflex) insulation.
> You should be able to make an elaborate systme like this for under $100.
> Glenn



Great idea and much cheaper!


----------



## TileGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

The mats are nice and simple but make sure you have an electrician wire the thermostat or it will most likely void the warranty. Ask the dealer about that


----------

